# Better way to resolve conflicts



## cfeied (Nov 10, 2010)

When I have a real-time show set to go long, I often get the message that up to five minutes of a new Season Pass may not be recorded -- but the message is confusing and there's no good way to know what to do to resolve it. Show me exactly what is conflicting and give me a way to resolve it right then!


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

The message is always very clear. It tells you which show will not be recorded or will be clipped and with which show - in addition to the selected one - it conflicts. I fail to see what more information in this respect is required or how it is unclear. I do, however, agree there needs to be a more sophisticated conflict resolution. First of all, one should be able to "flip" the clipped or eliminated show in favor of clipping or eliminating the other conflicting show. What's more, the TiVo should be able to notify the user which of the shows uner consideration has additional upcoming showings, allowing the user to select one such showing, rather than just eliminating one of the shows.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Since there is a screen to extend a show's recording time, there should be a way to manually reduce the recording time by -1,-2,-3,-4 or -5 at EITHER the beginning or end of a show.

That way you could easily cut the "last week on" at the start or the outtakes at the end of a show with an unusual time.

Barbeedoll


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

barbeedoll said:


> Since there is a screen to extend a show's recording time, there should be a way to manually reduce the recording time by -1,-2,-3,-4 or -5 at EITHER the beginning or end of a show.
> 
> That way you could easily cut the "last week on" at the start or the outtakes at the end of a show with an unusual time.
> 
> Barbeedoll


A commonly requested feature, and one I'd have loved to have more than once. Usually called "negative padding".


----------

